
64% of Developers are still using Angular 1 vs. Angular 2+ - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/64-of-developers-are-still-using-angular-1-vs-angular-2/
======
anovikov
I am not surprised. Angular 2 is not Angular JS v2.0, it is a whole different
framework you learn from scratch. It is easy to see why many people don't want
to do it.

